# How to convert file so it is not bitmap? for signblazer



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

*How to import file for signblazer*

What files can you import with signblazer??
I am trying to do a gift for my dad for Christmas
I have it all done in .ai but cant get it to import into signblazer Can anyone help??
please


----------



## basketcasetees (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: How to import file for signblazer*

I found that JPG and GIF are the easiest to import and convert in SignBlazer. Do you know the steps to convert? Let me know and I'll send them if you don't. It really stinks that there's no customer service for SB!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You need to vectorize it, which I believe signblazer will do. You actually would probably be better off just vectorizing the cowboy and horses and recreating the text. go to www.dafont.com and see if you can find the same text and just recreate it.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Try this it may work.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you both - I did get it to vectorize and saved as version 8 as i read to do and it opened - yay - but i changed the size to a 10x6 setting when it goes to cut but All I get is it cutting little jagges dots - tiny
it shows two color outlines in the signblazer as it cuts (tracing the cuts as they should happen) some are red and some are blue but final thing is small and just a bunch of little dots and jagged lines - less than 3"

I tried to do a stick figure family - it cut it out but chopped off the end of the guy like it was out of room on the vinyl - but I have a big sheet in.
Any ideas??


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

make sure your wheels are on the track.. for the blade holder(carriage)


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Not in front of the track but up on it.If this does not help, i use sign blazer, i will try to help as well
David most diffently knows what he is doing also


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

k - just reset - i will try again


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

were your wheels up on the track?


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

YAH!!! Its working now - I just cut a small version.
Question - since I am obviously new at signblazer can you explane why it would not cut the end of the stick figures when there was plenty enough room on the work space setup? 
Is tyhgere a guide somewhere I can read? I am importing, setting the workspace and then sizing to fit into the workspace and then sending to cut. there was at least 5 " difference in the width I used and the ammt of vinyl but it still chopped off his arm and part of his leg.
Thanks a bunch - I just got setup on vista and have signcut but it wont send to the cutter but signblazer will so I am just trying to learn.
Now I can give dad his gift! Thanks!!


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> were your wheels up on the track?


 Just a glitch?? I didn't move anything - Just turned off re-read the sheet size and cut


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think your carriage was off,, also if using usb,, every time i turn my cutter on, i check the carraiage, wipe down the cutter with softner sheets, on the metal to keep the static off,
and once in sign blazer go to the setup and make sure it is on the right cuttin feature for me,
also if it does not cut, unplug usb and plug back in, it makes the cutter talk to sign blazer,, 
Merry christmas to you dad, lol


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you -  He'll love it!
I am using the serial cable. I will try the softner sheets. Haven't used my cutter in a few months & then with the new program I was stressing 
All better now - Guess I better make a few things to get back in the swing of cuttin things.
Thanks again!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you have any oracle make him a window decal too,lol


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

I do - LOL I was just thinkin that! - as well as a couple wall words for mom just forgot to order brown so I will need to do black or gold to fit him best


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Help - I must have fiddled with the wrong settings somewhere.. I started a new thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t70684.html#post419513
Arruuuggghhhh


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, in the 2nd screen where it says which cutter and which port.. go down to save and click save,, the next screen will come up and click the right cutter in there and click ok, 
did you do that,,?
I have a refine, but the set up is the same


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

do a test cut first


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

if the test cut cuts, then it is a cutter to software thing, just not pointing to the right driver,, acknowleding,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry i have to head to bed, i hope you get this and try it,, and it works.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks a ton Sandy Jo! I stepped away for a bit - turned everything off. came back and did what you said - I didn't see anything that said test cut so I just hit cut and it Did it - right size and all - Weeding right now and I will be so glad to see dad open his gift. It looks great! Now I need to do a few more for the rest of the family for gifts.
Merry Christmas!
Blessings,
KimberlyAnn


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ka,, so glad it worked,, everytime i turn my machine off, and on , it is like it resets,,so just think that you have to set it up each time,,
yahooooooo it worked


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you!! I am so happy it is done - I'm gona work on a few more today to get back in the swing of things.
Blessings,
KA


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

your welcome,,,, throw me on you friends list so we can trouble shoot for each other in the future
Merry Christmas
Sandy Jo


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

SewDarnHot said:


> Its working now - I just cut a small version.
> Question - since I am obviously new at signblazer can you explane why it would not cut the end of the stick figures when there was plenty enough room on the work space setup?
> Is there a guide somewhere I can read? I am importing, setting the workspace and then sizing to fit into the workspace and then sending to cut. there was at least 5 " difference in the width I used and the ammt of vinyl but it still chopped off his arm and part of his leg.


Kimberly, I had the same problem before. Although the _workspace size_ was ample for the sign , the vinyl size (width) in the _cutter setup __section _was set a little too narrow, making the cutter believe the hand and leg were off the useable vinyl . I use SignBlazer for 99% of my work. I find the USCUTTER Forum to be the most extensive help for SignBlazer anywhere

Pete G 
(P-cut 24 ....SignBlazer/06... Windows Vista )


----------



## xzeoussport (Oct 27, 2008)

For SBE help I use WWW.USCUTTER.COM then go to forums and then post you questions.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you, I am on the uscutter forum just always forget to go there. i also find people seem to be a lot more friendly to questions here. 
thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

there is also a signblazer.com forum...


----------

